# Hi



## MG Performance (Sep 30, 2015)

hi, my name is Stephan from germany.

Dirving a neu F56 Cooper S MINI Cooper. Looking for some Coding options.

cheers!


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to Bimmerfest, Stephan!

I moved your posting to the Mini board, where you should get some help with your questions about coding.


----------

